# Digitech Whammy DT vs Morpheus Droptune



## wyp (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok i really want to get one of these and i searched the web but couldn't find a simple answer.

Which is better in terms of latency and or clarity of the tone?

Pls help...


----------



## bigredmetfan (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the whammy iv. It's awesome. Upgraded
When my xp100 failed. Never tried
The Morpheus or whammy dt. The morpheus looks
Sweet though  

If I had the cash I would get
The original whammy, it seems to
Be The most sought after of them all


----------



## FireInside (Sep 15, 2012)

^ I agree the Whammy IV is awesome. A friend of mine had the original and I feel they are way over priced now. Sure they sound great but the IV is just fine and way cheaper......but this isn't exactly what the OP is asking abount.....

OP: I have been wondering the same thing. I haven't personally tried either one. I have read mixed reviews on the DT and from what I remember the Morpheus left much to be desired. Hopfully another forum member who has actually tried the two can chime in.


----------



## wyp (Sep 15, 2012)

I read a review of someone who bought the morpheus droptune on amazon.com and said that the whammy dt was better....

So if i buy the old whammy i can droptune? Cause thats what im looking for.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 15, 2012)

The old whammy's droptune feature doesn't track particularly well. The morpheus is definitely better than the v4 whammy. I owned a morpheus droptune for a while and found that anything beyond 1 step down negatively impacted on your guitar's original tone.


----------



## gtrman2620 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't speak to the Morpheus but I have the Whammy DT and it works great. I don't notice any latency or negative affects on my tone.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Sep 15, 2012)

Unless your playing in standard tuning, the downtune function
Works great (listen to evil empire) But if your already in a
Super low tuning, you might as well just tune your guitar down to where you want To go.

IMO I don't think it sounds great if you want to play a whole
Song in a super low tuning via the whammy


----------



## Atomshipped (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like my DropTune at all. Makes everything sound bad. It's hard to describe, but it greatly reduces clarity and attack, adds this watery sounding..texture? to the sound, and adds a bunch of hiss, among other things. Would not suggest it.


----------



## wyp (Sep 15, 2012)

well I have my guitar in E or drop D and dont want to buy another guitar for lower tunings just to have some fun when I want to play some songs that are in lower tunings.

Does the morpheus sound that bad even with the new 1.2 firmware update?

I must admit that I could live with the tone degradation...just want decent tracking.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Sep 15, 2012)

wyp said:


> well I have my guitar in E or drop D and dont want to buy another guitar for lower tunings just to have some fun when I want to play some songs that are in lower tunings.
> 
> Does the morpheus sound that bad even with the new 1.2 firmware update?
> 
> I must admit that I could live with the tone degradation...just want decent tracking.



You should be fine in drop d or e if you use the downtune setting. Is there a
Place where you can try both of them? If not, I would say get the whammy....digitech has been making the whammy for years and
Have a good thing going with them


----------



## wyp (Sep 15, 2012)

bigredmetfan said:


> You should be fine in drop d or e if you use the downtune setting. Is there a
> Place where you can try both of them? If not, I would say get the whammy....digitech has been making the whammy for years and
> Have a good thing going with them



Well thats the problem that I cant try any of them where I live... I am leaning more towards the whammy myself only because digitech makes really solidly built gear and their whammy is also newer if I am not wrong.

Anyways, I would be really glad if someone who has tried both side by side, could share some info....


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Sep 15, 2012)

i bought the droptune from guitar center when it first came out but i returned it the very next day. it was robotic and it altered the tone too much. the latency was a bit noticable but bearable. i read somewhere that it has been updated since but i never tried one. i bought the whammy dt about a year ago and loved it as soon as i plugged it in. it tracks chords very well even when using it 4 steps down, tracks decently in perfect 4th down, but then chords start to sound weird any lower. i actually use it when playing along mp3's in different tuning. i just keep a 6 or 7 string guitar in standard tuning and use the dt to bring the whole guitar down (or up) depending on the song. being able to use the whammy in conjunction with the droptune/capo along with excellent tracking is why like it very much.


----------



## wyp (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks guys for sharing your opinions. This is really a better forum than the accapella harmony (i posted the question also there but i got just one respond). 

Anyway i am still trying to figure it out. Most of the guys that use morpheus are pretty happy with it. and i found this clip:


To my ears it sounds pretty good...


----------

